# Zederkoff Hygrometer



## IKickHipsters (Dec 22, 2014)

Anyone have experience with the Zederkoff hygrometers? How do they compare to the Xikar?


----------



## Mac718 (Dec 25, 2014)

IKickHipsters said:


> Anyone have experience with the Zederkoff hygrometers? How do they compare to the Xikar?


I have a round one. I did the salt test on it twice and both times read 75%. Only downside is that you can't adjust it


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Just got one on CBID for $7 because I was interested in the ambient of my office, so I stuck it on the outside of the wineador. Tested it with a Boveda 75 and it was three points low. Temp seems right on though. I prefer my calibrateable round Xikars, but they're hard to find anymore.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Got two. RH seems pretty accurate but temp is way off. Mine are the square ones, BTW. Frankly I'd spend a bit of extra dough and get ones that can be calibratable.


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

I won 4 on cbid. All inconsistent and not one hit 75rh with a 24 hour salt test. Sent them all back and got full credit and CI paid shipping. CRAP!


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Save yourself hassle, grab a Caliber IV


----------



## bozoo (Sep 26, 2016)

Got one (square) some time ago and luckily it hit 75% sharp on salt test. As a happy user a few months ago I got another one, this one is 5 p. off. Still using it, the only down side is I need to remember the offset. Now as I was about to get another one, I instead just ordering it I posted a question to CI about its warranty. And this is what made me sad: "_We offer a great 30 day return policy on all of our products. Regrettably the Zederkoff Hygrometer *does not have a warranty*._" - replied the customer service. You know yourself what to think of the product that the manufacturer does not stand up for.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ya no warranty sucks. But I thing I do when my hygros are off. I put a small piece of tape with the+ / - number on it, so I don't forget.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

No experience with the Zederkoff they look nice. Sucks to here they are not too good. Recently bought the Xikar rectangle and it really sucks blew $25 it's around 6 points of with my 48hr boveda test. Also have 2 cheapo's from home depot the Acurite and they are perfect. Never will i spend big money in a hydrometer again. The Cikar was a big disappointment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bozoo (Sep 26, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Ya no warranty sucks. But I thing I do when my hygros are off. I put a small piece of tape with the+ / - number on it, so I don't forget.


Well, I've done the same but I tend to expect more from a device with msrp at $50 than on $2 crap from aliexpress. 
Btw, I also got two cheapos from aliexpress and they stick at 74-75% in the same test.


----------



## bozoo (Sep 26, 2016)

Kidvegas said:


> No experience with the Zederkoff they look nice. Sucks to here they are not too good. Recently bought the Xikar rectangle and it really sucks blew $25 it's around 6 points of with my 48hr boveda test. Also have 2 cheapo's from home depot the Acurite and they are perfect. Never will i spend big money in a hydrometer again. The Cikar was a big disappointment.


Doesn't xikar have adjustment buttons? Or if it doesn't help, life time warranty?


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

bozoo said:


> Doesn't xikar have adjustment buttons? Or if it doesn't help, life time warranty?


Yes they have warranty, im bringing it to the B&M where i bought it this weekend. The dudes cool and won't be a problem. I just expected better. The model i have is a newer one and you cannot calibrate. Suppose to be good right outta the box.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

bozoo said:


> Well, I've done the same but I tend to expect more from a device with msrp at $50 than on $2 crap from aliexpress.
> Btw, I also got two cheapos from aliexpress and they stick at 74-75% in the same test.


Are the ones on Aliexpress Fahrenheit?


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Save yourself hassle, grab a Caliber IV


MSRP means nothing. A hygro can have an MSRP of $2,000,000 - but if it goes for $7 on CBid, it's a $7 hygro.

I've seen issues with many various hygros, from not calibrating, to not having the option, to not working, to whatever.

Never have I heard moans and groans over the Caliber IV, neither regular nor round versions. They aren't expensive and are easily accessible.

You can go with other stuff, but don't be upset when.... well....

Those accurite weather stations seem to do the trick just fine as well - but pricier (but cooler!)


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

SeanTheEvans said:


> I've seen issues with many various hygros, from not calibrating, to not having the option, to not working, to whatever.
> 
> Never have I heard moans and groans over the Caliber IV, neither regular nor round versions. They aren't expensive and are easily accessible.


I have tried probably half a dozen "cheaper" hygrometers, from National Geographic to the unknown-name Walmart ones. Some of those have been accurate within a percent or two, I've seen one out by ten percent (this one is actually in my cabinet humidor where it's currently showing 7% less RH than the Cigar Oasis and Western Caliber IV).

The Caliber IV, so far, has been great. My first one is 6-ish months old, and was calibrated using a Boveda pack when it was received. I picked up a second one a few months ago, and I'll be picking up a third in my next accessory order. Having used other ones that were "cheaper", I can say that I'll never go back to that. (despite having used those "cheaper" ones for years and years).


----------



## bozoo (Sep 26, 2016)

mpomario said:


> Are the ones on Aliexpress Fahrenheit?


Mine are Celsius only.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

I ordered some of the Fahrenheit one on amazon. $8. They are pretty accurate and responsive. As good as the accurite ones I have and take up much less space.


----------

